# My woodshed, thanks all for the inspiration.



## chazcarr (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Long time lurker, but first time poster. I use this forum to get educated on everything wood burning related. As a thank you, I thought I would finally contribute with images of the woodshed I am building using this forum as a guide.

It is still a work in progress (need the sides and back put on, plus finish roof trim) but it is ready to hold some wood before the winter.

Also posted a pic of my fireplace insert (Regency I2400) and woodpile waiting for shed)

Thanks again and ask any questions you may have.

If interested I will post a few more pics once the wood is in it and the sides are complete.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks good . . . welcome to hearth.com.


----------



## Dairyman (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Oct 10, 2012)

AOK&alllikethat! Do i see some pallets in dere?


----------



## TimJ (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing chaz
your all about wood hey


----------



## Nixon (Oct 10, 2012)

Very well thought out , and built !


----------



## barn burner (Oct 10, 2012)

I see you've mix matched some roof shingles.....I did that with my kindling box. You're gonna love picking out nice dry wood on a cold rainy/icy/snowy day. Looks good!


----------



## lukem (Oct 10, 2012)

What is the span on those "joists", and is there any center support?  It looks like it is a least 8', no center support, and 2x on their sides topped with pallets.  Maybe I'm not seeing everything, but if that's how it is build I'd be seriously concerned about major sagging when you load that baby up.  A couple cord of wood is going to be pushing 5K lb or more.  Would you feel comfortable parking a full size truck on that floor?

Not trying to be negative here, just don't want to see your floor bend or blow out after all that hard work.


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 10, 2012)

hilbiliarkiboi said:


> AOK&alllikethat! Do i see some pallets in dere?


 
Yes, I built this as cheap as possible.  Busted up a lot of pallets using a Milwaukee Sawzall for the floor and some support.

Used credit card rewards to get lumber I needed, and bought whatever shingles were open at the Depot because they were sold at 30% off.


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 10, 2012)

lukem said:


> What is the span on those "joists", and is there any center support? It looks like it is a least 8', no center support, and 2x on their sides topped with pallets. Maybe I'm not seeing everything, but if that's how it is build I'd be seriously concerned about major sagging when you load that baby up. A couple cord of wood is going to be pushing 5K lb or more. Would you feel comfortable parking a full size truck on that floor?
> 
> Not trying to be negative here, just don't want to see your floor bend or blow out after all that hard work.


 

Yeah the picture does not really show it but I have six concrete blocks with two 8x8" boards running lengthwise down the center and six 2x10" running the width as a the sub floor.  The pallet wood is on top of that.  The two by fours you see in that first pick were there to keep everything measured and straight for that sub floor. 

I guess I should mention the floor dimension is 10 feet wide by 8 feet deep and the roof is 12x10 feet.


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice and I admire the "cheap as possible" approach, it's a wood shed!


----------



## lukem (Oct 10, 2012)

chazcarr said:


> Yeah the picture does not really show it but I have six concrete blocks with two 8x8" boards running lengthwise down the center and six 2x10" running the width as a the sub floor. The pallet wood is on top of that. The two by fours you see in that first pick were there to keep everything measured and straight for that sub floor.
> 
> I guess I should mention the floor dimension is 10 feet wide by 8 feet deep and the roof is 12x10 feet.


 

Cool. That sounds sturdy enough then. The in-process pictures looked like trouble but it seems you have it sorted out.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 10, 2012)

First, glad you finally jumped in. Welcome to the Hearth.
Gotta agree with lukem, if those joists shown in the first pic are all you did, you're likely in for a disappointment somewhere down the road.
Would have been a bit more sturdy by going perpendicular with the boards on top of the joists, but I'd still have put in more joists.
Just trying to help.
You will definitely enjoy getting wood from under that rather than from under tarps. I did the same the spring of 2010 and wish I'd done it sooner. Doh!
How big is the shed and what kind of wood ya' got to put in there?


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok then, just ignore some of my post.
Good deal on the shingles!


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 10, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Ok then, just ignore some of my post.
> Good deal on the shingles!


 
Thank you,

I'm not really sure on the type of wood.  I really have to get better at that.  At the moment my area has had a ton of severe weather events, so I just drove around the neighborhood with my trailer and picked up whatever was lying in the road.  I rented a splitter and got what I could.  Damn near destroyed by back though picking up some of those logs.  I know some where larger than two feet in diameter.  I have got to find a better way (or a friend) to get wood.  In fact I came here today looking for reputable wood sellers in my area.  I have bought wood twice and twice I have felt ripped off.


----------



## Stegman (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome, Chaz.

Nice build there. Not all that different from my shed, except mine is a lean-to off my barn. Dimensions are about the same though - mine is 8 x 11 or so. I'm figuring I'll get 4.5 cords in there when all is said and done.  

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wood-shed-finished-and-half-filled.91086/


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome!  Great looking shed and set-up!


----------



## tcassavaugh (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome, thanks for posting. quit lurking now and get into the action. Good to have you aboard. Nice shed.

cass


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 10, 2012)

Stegman said:


> Welcome, Chaz.
> 
> Nice build there. Not all that different from my shed, except mine is a lean-to off my barn. Dimensions are about the same though - mine is 8 x 11 or so. I'm figuring I'll get 4.5 cords in there when all is said and done.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wood-shed-finished-and-half-filled.91086/


 

Oh yes, I saw that post already.  I originally wanted to go crushed stone floor but my land is swampy and it seemed like a bad idea so I went all floating pier.  That blue tarp under mine is raised to send the water rolling out so no mosquito pools form under there.

Your shed looks great, is that a metal roof?  You have got a lot of wood already.  I only have about a cord and a half to stack at the moment.  I have two more cords that need to be split and dried, I better get on it.


----------



## schlot (Oct 10, 2012)

Very cool indeed.


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Oct 10, 2012)

Our trailer has a ramp, and most of the big stuff gets rolled on.  Limb as close as possible to facilitate rolling or tumble uglies.

Now! Lets get'er filled & more pics.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 10, 2012)

That is excellent.Very well built & great design too.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 10, 2012)

chazcarr said:


> I'm not really sure on the type of wood. I really have to get better at that. At the moment my area has had a ton of severe weather events, so I just drove around the neighborhood with my trailer and picked up whatever was lying in the road. I rented a splitter and got what I could. Damn near destroyed by back though picking up some of those logs. I know some where larger than two feet in diameter. I have got to find a better way (or a friend) to get wood. In fact I came here today looking for reputable wood sellers in my area. I have bought wood twice and twice I have felt ripped off.


 
Welcome to the forum chazcarr.

As for wrestling that big stuff, yes, you can hurt your body really quick. Get thee a cant hook and a couple short planks for rolling big ones up onto the trailer or truck. It really does make things much, much easier and once you purchase a cant hook, you'll not have to buy another one for the rest of your life....unless someone steals yours. I had that happen a few years ago...


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 10, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Welcome to the forum chazcarr.
> 
> As for wrestling that big stuff, yes, you can hurt your body really quick. Get thee a cant hook and a couple short planks for rolling big ones up onto the trailer or truck. It really does make things much, much easier and once you purchase a cant hook, you'll not have to buy another one for the rest of your life....unless someone steals yours. I had that happen a few years ago...


 

Thanks, never knew about those hooks.  Just added the Fiskers one to my wish list.  My trailer does not have a ramp, it was home made with solid sides.  In the spring I plan to fix that issue.

I went out and piled some wood into the shed today, but the pictures did not come out since it was already so dark.  Maybe tomorrow or Saturday you I can get some more pictures posted of what it looks like now.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 10, 2012)

This is what you need.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 10, 2012)

After seeing those pics I just went out and threw a beer can at my ugly woodshed.


----------



## Nixon (Oct 10, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> After seeing those pics I just went out and threw a beer can at my ugly woodshed.


Hopefully it was empty


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome and good job it looks great !  A man after my own heart.

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 10, 2012)

Nixon said:


> Hopefully it was empty


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 10, 2012)

Just the can. Just the can.

Rest.


----------



## scroungerjeff (Oct 10, 2012)

I split the big rounds before lifting them in my truck bed. I carry my chainsaw and some wedges and a sledge.


----------



## etiger2007 (Oct 10, 2012)

welcome to the forum and please tell us how your insert performs


----------



## ScotO (Oct 10, 2012)

Good job on the shed, glad to see you got some deals on the materials.  Who cares what the shingles look like, look at all the dry cordwood you'll have!!

Welcome to the site,  BTW did you get permission from Pallet Pete to use all those pallets?  He's the Primary Pallet Protector and personal pallet possessor of perfectly proportioned palletized protective products here on Hearth.com....


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome to HDC fellow New Englander, nice shed, maybe with a good hip next summer Ill build a shed just like yours, Im also cheap and like your idea with the pallets since I can get tons for free.


----------



## Fiziksgeek (Oct 10, 2012)

Out of curiosity, did you get a permit to build the wood shed? if so, what did the town require of you? Building plans, plot plans, inspections?

Oxford, CT here.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice wood shed. Well built & a good size.
You are going to love it.
I like the shingle idea. I'll remember that, 30% off it a good saving & will make the wood shed have character.
Wish I'd done that , I used 2 colors of roll roofing from damaged rolls at Lowes

Of course we want pictures of it with the wood in it.
That makes it 5 times more better (gooder)


----------



## cnice_37 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice!  Are you just running single headers (beams) for front & back?  And how are they secured?

I would try and run doubles and thru bolt to the posts, 2 per interconnect.  Too late to notch, so just add the "inner" headers and maybe some blocks in between the two along the run to make it more like a beam.

My soggy wood stacks will be jealous.  I intended to build a wood shed this year, but ended up building a regular shed with lean-to for the tractor to live under.  $4k later, woodshed will wait.  I also got a "deal" on HD shingles, 50% off 3 opened bundles that I just used as starter course.  CL often has deals but I needed 4 square and wanted it to look good (shed too close to house to make it an eyesore.)

The wood shed will have metal roofing, if it ever gets built.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 11, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Welcome to the site, BTW did you get permission from Pallet Pete to use all those pallets? He's the Primary Pallet Protector and personal pallet possessor of perfectly proportioned palletized protective products here on Hearth.com....


 

Say that 5 times real fast after a few Spaten Optimators.... vitameatavegamin


----------



## corey21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice work.


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 11, 2012)

etiger2007 said:


> welcome to the forum and please tell us how your insert performs


 
Performs amazing.  Gets the room it is in up to 88 degrees and the upstairs rooms up to 71 after about 4 1/2 hours from a cold start.  My house is very well insulated now that I just got new windows and siding put on.  it is 2300 sq feet that it keeps warm.  If only there was some way of getting the heat to travel down into the finished basement.  Rest of First floor stays around 74 degrees.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like it will be very nice. I am thinking when I build one, hopefully next year, after I burn the wood in the spot I want, that I will not bother putting a floor in. Just some gravel and pallets (that can be easily replaced). That has to be a major part of the expense and work. In your case though it will add weight and keep the shed in place with heavy winds. I am planning on digging 3 or 4 ft holes for the posts.


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 11, 2012)

Fiziksgeek said:


> Out of curiosity, did you get a permit to build the wood shed? if so, what did the town require of you? Building plans, plot plans, inspections?
> 
> Oxford, CT here.


 
No I did not get a permit.  When the city guy came to my house for the stove install, I asked him if I needed a permit for the woodshed, he told me that since I went with floating piers instead of concrete slab that I was fine.  He said that it is classified as a mobile storage unit.  I don't know why, but the permit guy is aware that I built this and did not care.  I didn't take it any further.


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 11, 2012)

I lag bolted to the single headers.  The shed is not done yet, but I needed it to a point I could get my wood out of the snow.  I'm staining it now, and going to add side walls and some lattice.  Just probably next spring.
The roof can hold me steady right now, and hopefully it can hold the snow.  I am already planning on running another beam on the inside after adding some knee bracing for looks.



cnice_37 said:


> Nice! Are you just running single headers (beams) for front & back? And how are they secured?
> 
> I would try and run doubles and thru bolt to the posts, 2 per interconnect. Too late to notch, so just add the "inner" headers and maybe some blocks in between the two along the run to make it more like a beam.
> 
> ...


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 11, 2012)

golfandwoodnut said:


> Looks like it will be very nice. I am thinking when I build one, hopefully next year, after I burn the wood in the spot I want, that I will not bother putting a floor in. Just some gravel and pallets (that can be easily replaced). That has to be a major part of the expense and work. In your case though it will add weight and keep the shed in place with heavy winds. I am planning on digging 3 or 4 ft holes for the posts.


 
I almost did that, I have some plastic pallets that make a great flooring, but as you stated want to eventually get this thing as rigid and stable as possible with the tools I have.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 11, 2012)

That is interesting about not needing a permit when it is not permantly in the ground.  I have heard that before about hunting camps, if they are built on skids then there is not increase in taxes, as it is removeable (in theory).  Also like a trailer, if it has the tires on then they will not increase taxes.  Anything to avoid more taxes, they are killing me here.


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 11, 2012)

chazcarr said:


> I almost did that, I have some plastic pallets that make a great flooring, but as you stated want to eventually get this thing as rigid and stable as possible with the tools I have.


 Im going to follow your design esxcept for the floor, save the expense and its a bit higher and dry where I want to put mine, hope mine comes out half as well as yours did.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 11, 2012)

Nixon said:


> Hopefully it was empty


The beer can.
The woodshed should be full.
ETA: I didn't read far enough before posting.


----------



## etiger2007 (Oct 11, 2012)

chazcarr said:


> Performs amazing. Gets the room it is in up to 88 degrees and the upstairs rooms up to 71 after about 4 1/2 hours from a cold start. My house is very well insulated now that I just got new windows and siding put on. it is 2300 sq feet that it keeps warm. If only there was some way of getting the heat to travel down into the finished basement. Rest of First floor stays around 74 degrees.


 
If you have a digital thermostat try turning on the fan on the furnance, this will pull heat through your ductwork.


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 12, 2012)

etiger2007 said:


> If you have a digital thermostat try turning on the fan on the furnance, this will pull heat through your ductwork.


 
I did this once, tried to get heat evenly throughout the house, and it did not seem to work.
After a couple hours, the house was not as warm as if I had just left the fans off.

I have two zone air handlers with an intake and vent in each room of the house (two in the living room) instead of a central intake.  If you have luck doing this, what is your set up?  I assumed that I am just spending a lot of time trying to get the ducts warmed up.


----------



## etiger2007 (Oct 12, 2012)

chazcarr said:


> I did this once, tried to get heat evenly throughout the house, and it did not seem to work.
> After a couple hours, the house was not as warm as if I had just left the fans off.
> 
> I have two zone air handlers with an intake and vent in each room of the house (two in the living room) instead of a central intake. If you have luck doing this, what is your set up? I assumed that I am just spending a lot of time trying to get the ducts warmed up.


 
It was a tip someone gave me to try, as i have not tried it yet.  I thought maybe it would work for you.  Hell when im burning wood I hope my furanace never turns on.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Oct 12, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> This is what you need.
> 
> 
> View attachment 76824


 
yup, just got a peeve and a pulp hook. next to the saw, one of the best wood handling tools there are. well....forgot the maul.....and the tractor.....and the splitter. lets just say it should be in your arsenal to help prevent strain. 

cass


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello again,

Today was nice and crisp so I spent the day splitting some wood and stacking in my new shed.
Still have a lot to finish up on this beast but I wanted to share what it currently looks like.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks almost done already. I'd probably put some slats in the back and sides (leaving maybe 3-4" between) and call it good.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks good Chaz! Are those rafters 2x4's and if so what is the span? Just concerned with potential snow loading..

Ray


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 15, 2012)

chazcarr said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Today was nice and crisp so I spent the day splitting some wood and stacking in my new shed.
> Still have a lot to finish up on this beast but I wanted to share what it currently looks like.
> ...


 
No offense . . . but that is one very funky way of stacking wood in the woodshed. Never seen anyone stack like that.


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 15, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> No offense . . . but that is one very funky way of stacking wood in the woodshed. Never seen anyone stack like that.


 
Haha, yeah, that is what I get for letting my dad help me out.  He was in a hurry.  Its OK though, I have to add the side slats anyway and that wood is super dry and wont last through this season.  He even threw my solid rounds in there so I could rake leaves.  Next stack will be much neater.

Also those are 2x4 for the roof spaced ~16" apart and I will be reinforcing that next year but for now I plan to roof rake it along with my house for larger snowfalls (I'll be making enough trips there anyway).


----------



## raybonz (Oct 15, 2012)

chazcarr said:


> Haha, yeah, that is what I get for letting my dad help me out. He was in a hurry. Its OK though, I have to add the side slats anyway and that wood is super dry and wont last through this season. He even threw my solid rounds in there so I could rake leaves. Next stack will be much neater.
> 
> Also those are 2x4 for the roof spaced ~16" apart and I will be reinforcing that next year but for now I plan to roof rake it along with my house for larger snowfalls (I'll be making enough trips there anyway).


Good plan Chaz! I wish my Dad could help me but that's not gonna happen.. Enjoy it while you can!

Ray


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 15, 2012)

Cool wood dryer you have there. Nice job.


----------



## etiger2007 (Oct 15, 2012)

I like the little stove next to the insert.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 15, 2012)

Looking better every day.
With wood in it, starting to earn it's keep 

Nice sunny day & I see you have a few leaves to deal with


----------



## katwillny (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice job. Now fill it up with wood.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 15, 2012)

chazcarr said:


> Haha, yeah, that is what I get for letting my dad help me out. He was in a hurry. Its OK though, I have to add the side slats anyway and that wood is super dry and wont last through this season. He even threw my solid rounds in there so I could rake leaves. Next stack will be much neater.
> 
> Also those are 2x4 for the roof spaced ~16" apart and I will be reinforcing that next year but for now I plan to roof rake it along with my house for larger snowfalls (I'll be making enough trips there anyway).


 
It's all good as long as the wood doesn't fall out.


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 17, 2012)

etiger2007 said:


> I like the little stove next to the insert.


 
Yes, my uncle gave me that, it is really old, and he used to actually use it for lighting cigars.  Now it is all cleaned up, painted and is just a nice decoration.


----------



## TimJ (Oct 17, 2012)

Do the remotes turn the stove on and off


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 17, 2012)

TimJ said:


> Do the remotes turn the stove on and off


No just the TV


----------



## rideau (Oct 17, 2012)

That looks really warm!  The color is perfect with your mantel and surround.  I see you have a nice cast iron steamer and an ecofan.  How long have you had the ecofan, and how do you rate it?


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 18, 2012)

chazcarr said:


> I did this once, tried to get heat evenly throughout the house, and it did not seem to work.
> After a couple hours, the house was not as warm as if I had just left the fans off.
> 
> I have two zone air handlers with an intake and vent in each room of the house (two in the living room) instead of a central intake. If you have luck doing this, what is your set up? I assumed that I am just spending a lot of time trying to get the ducts warmed up.


 I tried it too to no avail, I get much better heat distribution by turning the two ceiling fans on


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 18, 2012)

rideau said:


> That looks really warm! The color is perfect with your mantel and surround. I see you have a nice cast iron steamer and an ecofan. How long have you had the ecofan, and how do you rate it?


 
The ecofan is nice.  I've had it for two years now and it really paid off as soon as I got it.  We had a bad storm that wiped out all the power lines.  Spent three days without electricity (therefore no fans or heater) and it did an admirable job keeping the heat circulating away from the mantle.

Plus it is a great conversation piece.

I now use quiet 120mm computer fans on the corner of some strategic doors and they really move some heat for me.


----------



## geoxman (Oct 18, 2012)

I saw one of those little stoves in an antique shop and when I inquired about it, the OLD owner of the shop, told me it was his great grandfathers and it was used in covered wagons. Could be BS but it made sense for the size


----------



## raybonz (Oct 18, 2012)

geoxman said:


> I saw one of those little stoves in an antique shop and when I inquired about it, the OLD owner of the shop, told me it was his great grandfathers and it was used in covered wagons. Could be BS but it made sense for the size


Geo how are those old CDW's holding up? They will last forever if you don't abuse them! I like the T-5 so much better than the CDW and backpuffs are a thing of the past now.. Very easy to learn and use with loads of heat if you need it.. Blower is very effective and quiet but expensive!

Ray


----------



## chazcarr (Jul 4, 2013)

Just spent some of the 4th painting my shed red..I suppose that is patriotic.  I made the side slats removable so I will be painting those in the garage because of these damn mosquitoes. 





I see by looking back through this thread that I have acquired quite a lot of wood.  
Guess I should have made a larger shed.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 4, 2013)

chazcarr said:


> Just spent some of the 4th painting my shed red..I suppose that is patriotic. I made the side slats removable so I will be painting those in the garage because of these damn mosquitoes.
> View attachment 105698
> View attachment 105699
> View attachment 105700
> ...


Looks fantastic, Chaz!  No matter how big you make your shed, you always end up wanting a bigger one.....you can always add onto it in a couple years.   Either way, I'm jealous.  I still have yet to make one here.


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Jul 4, 2013)

Looking good Chaz!...ditto what Scotty said, "you always end up wanting a bigger one."


----------



## paul bunion (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice setup there.  Can you put that frame thing across the back wall of your shed? That would make for some easy and solid stacks.


----------



## chazcarr (Jul 4, 2013)

paul bunion said:


> Nice setup there. Can you put that frame thing across the back wall of your shed? That would make for some easy and solid stacks.


 
Yeah those are the sides.  I will paint and attach those again soon.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice job. it will be worth the work come cold weather.


----------



## chazcarr (Aug 19, 2013)

In exactly one year from when I started the woodshed is complete and loaded.
Thanks again for all the help I received from this forum.
I used my shiny new cant hook as well to help save my back.
Hopefully I will not have to take anything out of this for awhile.





Also, since I know some are wondering, there is exactly 4 cords of wood in there that I c/s/s myself.
Feels good.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 19, 2013)

Just AWESOME!
Dry , snow free fire wood when the time comes


----------



## rideau (Aug 19, 2013)

Very attractive.  Great job.  Be warm, be dry!


----------



## raybonz (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks great Chazcar congrats!

Ray


----------



## teutonicking (Aug 19, 2013)

chazcarr said:


> In exactly one year from when I started the woodshed is complete and loaded.
> Thanks again for all the help I received from this forum.
> I used my shiny new cant hook as well to help save my back.
> Hopefully I will not have to take anything out of this for awhile.
> ...


 
Very nice!  Better than money in the bank--this you can burn!


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice work Chazcarr; shed looks great!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Aug 19, 2013)

chazcarr said:


> In exactly one year from when I started the woodshed is complete and loaded.
> Thanks again for all the help I received from this forum.
> I used my shiny new cant hook as well to help save my back.
> Hopefully I will not have to take anything out of this for awhile.
> ...



Nice ! Looks like the one I made only deeper well done. 

Pete


----------



## HDRock (Aug 19, 2013)

Great job man !! doesn't get much better than a great lookin wood shed full of wood


----------



## Gasifier (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice work Chaz! Very nice indeed!


----------



## Bacffin (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice, very nice.  Enjoy


----------

